# Rest Easy Now Onyx



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Unfortunately Onyx passed away today. I removed his lump Wednesday, and applied iodine on him once a day like I was told by my breeder when I brought it up with him, he walked me through the process, I did it once before but this time he got worse not better. He passed of Iodine poisoning. We're also thinking that the spot that he had could have been harboring a bacterial infection of some sorts. I asked around on FB and found one of my friends walking me through what I needed to do. I frantically texted her last night about 2:30 because he was on his side (he was on his side when I went to tell everyone goodnight at 9:00) his eyes were sunken in, and he was breathing heavy, she told me to give him completely new, clean water and keep it no deeper than 2 inches, I made a pallet on the floor and slept beside his tank for about 3 hours, when I woke up he was upright, but still breathing a little bit heavy. After we got up and ate we headed out to grab a medication I was told might help, he was on his side with deep slow breathing, I prayed that if need be help him over the rainbow bridge, after we grabbed the meds (and a few more things that I needed) we went to lunch. when we cam home, I sat my drink down and went to my room to check on him, he was gone. I did feel relieved, he was wasting away, he was very thin, he was in pain, and he had some strange markings and film on him, his fins came apart when I picked him up, I'm relieved that he isn't hurting anymore, but I should have out him to sleep last night when I found him, I just wanted to give him a chance. I hope he wasn't suffering in any way. He knew I would always be there, and that I loved him. before I went to bed yesterday I was holding him up at the surface to help him breathe, he didn't want a leaf hammock, he wanted me. Dearest Onyx, I wish I could have made your water warmer last night, but I didn't have a heater that would have worked, your adjustable one might have overheated the water. I kept a blanket around you to try and help, I don't know if it did, but I'm sorry I couldn't have done more, I just didn't have the supplies. I'm so happy that you aren't hurting now, but there's now a hole in my heart. Swim peacefully my dearest Onyx, I only had you for a day short of 2 months, it definitely wasn't long enough. Please rest easy now, you're not hurting.
August 19 2015 - October 18 2015
PICTURE HEAVY!
Onyx and I when I unboxed him








































After the first surgery
























His last picture.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

oh I'm so sorry for your loss! He was a beautiful boy! He looks like a boy I bought online that was DOA!


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh no... I am SO sorry.... he knows you tried your absolute hardest... but in the end, fate is fate.... (((HUG)))


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you so much guys! Aww Nova, I'm sorry!
(((HUGS)))


----------



## FishFace88 (Sep 23, 2015)

Im very sorry. Its so tough seeing them waste away. SIP Onyx


----------



## annabeau (Aug 3, 2015)

Awww, I'm so sorry! You talked about him a lot, it's obvious how much you cared about him.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Gosh, it's extremely tough, and not knowing what to do, and not having what you need at 3 am is even worse. He looked much more at peace yesterday when I laid him to rest. I have created his stone and it should be ready next week or so. I'll get to put Storm's up Sunday. I'll take pictures.
I cared about him so much, he was scheduled to get a planted tank soon.
Here is the memorial I did for Onyx. I'll put it in my journal too.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Gosh, it's extremely tough, and not knowing what to do, and not having what you need at 3 am is even worse. He looked much more at peace yesterday when I laid him to rest. I have created his stone and it should be ready next week or so. I'll get to put Storm's up Sunday. I'll take pictures.
I cared about him so much, he was scheduled to get a planted tank soon.
Here is the memorial I did for Onyx. I'll put it in my journal too.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

(((hugs))) Poor little guy, he had a tough time, didn't he? Gosh, I am so sorry you had to go through all that. Your memorial for him is beautiful. He was LOVED. Clearly. What a gift you gave him, love.


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

What a beautiful fish! I'm sure he was well loved and care for and I'm sure you'll meet again under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, he did. Bless his heart. But I can sleep at night knowing that he passed feeling the love I had for him. (((hugs)))


----------

